# what am I??



## friendliest fishie friend (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello all, recently made a trip to petco and picked up this cool looking what i believe is some type of high fin platy. I was curious is anyone could help me identify what kind he is. :fish5: I am looking to identify the spotted one.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a mollie!Sailfin with a color mix(they're all the same with different colors.)Female is going to give birth within next 7 days(or explode!).


----------



## friendliest fishie friend (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you I will be on the watch for babies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey welcome also!


----------

